# Good Morning. Tell us about your day.



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

This morning the temperature is -17 Celsius which is 1.4 degrees F. My old bones are not as resilient to the cold as they once were but after reading about all the flooding, tornadoes, Tsunami I guess I don’t have much to complain about. Many would say the same but then again most of the world does not know the bite and pain that this type of cold can have on exposed skin. 


This morning I have to run to town for food supplies and then this afternoon put driveway markers in because I hired a guy to do some of my snow plowing for me and he is not familiar with the driveways. Hiring this guy should free up some time for me to go to visit my daughters 5 hours away but I suppose it will put stress on me wondering if he will make a costly mistake. Afters years of operating my tractor I have a list of dos and don’t and I can’t expect him to know them all. 

At any rate, Happy New Years
Ray
lostcaper.ca


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wife went to a new years party with her family yesterday. Came home telling me about a tree came down in Brother in Laws corn field during Thursdays wind storm.
Now this morning getting greif about when I can get there to remove said tree. Corn has been taken off so feild will not have a thing done with till spring.

So I tell him I don't remember if I have enough fuel to get there with the tractor and then back home, no I ain't driving my truck in that soft corn field and don't care to carry wood several hundred yards to solid ground.

I will check the fuel level and change the chain on my saw and get there when I get there. I have cut several thousands of trees up along and am still alive to tell about it.

Gas prices have fallen to the point i got 35 gallons the limit of 87 octane for 143.9 cents a gallon yesterday, washed the truck and went to TSC got a 1/2 inch thread rod, nuts, flat washers and lock washers and a 18 inch chain I am going to put on the husky 455 to replace the one streched so much I can not take up the slack any longer.

So my day is dodgeing the pressure to get to that tree out of the corn field. 
I will plow my own drive till I am so old I can not get on the tractor or walk behind a blower.
People even hired people want to *do things their way* not the way I want it done.

 Al


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Yesterday, we entertained friends all day. Today, it's going to rain again. I can't buy snow.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just got back from giving a blood sample , I can now have my much needed coffee.
On my way back, the bells came on just as I was crossing some rather wide railroad tracks....fortunately I had already given a urine sample too!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Son and his family got here last night for the week. I'll be either hanging out with them or hiding out from them depending on my nerves.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Coffee on the deck with a friend. Yoga class. Doctor appointment to get med prescription renewed. 

Lunch out after this, then back to the house to work on end of the year bookkeeping. 

Haven’t made firm plans for tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I hear ya on the hiring a snow plower. I do everything I can to keep the tractor ready for snow.
what I did was bit the bullet and went out into the cold cruel world and took the belt cover off of the motor scooter I am restoring to road worthy.
under that cover was the bendix. I took the bendix into the house onto my favorite work bench ie.
(kitchen table) and took it all apart and cleaned it .
put it back together and now waiting for the next warmish type day to go put everything back together..
going to my sister's house for new years eve.
I guess she is planning on playing dominoes.
I hope she doesn't mean we are going to stand them up and watch them knock one another down.
.....jiminwisc....


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Morning everyone, coffee brewing, ready for a 16 hour work day..... lucky me....Nee Years Eve

wish me luck


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have had trouble with my computer for a couple days so trying to catch up. my son just dropped in from work, picked up a bunch of food and whatnot. heès asked to a couple of parties same as I am for tonight but he doesnt drink which ièm glad of. (something is off with my keyboard)

he is on the way home now and I wont worry because he will stay there until Wednesday morning. work day. I don't intend to go out until then myself. there is a storm expected later tonight. just as people are heading home. no doubt there will be accidents. \Georgia


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Good News!! I had to go up in town to get some dog food, so I blew the rest of my roll on cookies and icecream!!! 2 each!

Saved 2 bucks and bought a lottery ticket at the gas station. After all, I can make good use of $425 million. And if I don't win, then it's rigged!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Clem, love my Bluebell Homemade Vanilla


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I guess she is planning on playing dominoes.
> I hope she doesn't mean we are going to stand them up and watch them knock one another down.


I havent seen anyone actually 'play' dominoes for like 35 years at least..... That is sort of cool.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I used to go to sleep listening to dominoes rattling on the table during my parents 42 parties. By the time I was old enough, everyone quit playing 42. Never did learn how.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Wife went to a new years party with her family yesterday. Came home telling me about a tree came down in Brother in Laws corn field during Thursdays wind storm.
> Now this morning getting greif about when I can get there to remove said tree. Corn has been taken off so feild will not have a thing done with till spring.
> 
> So I tell him I don't remember if I have enough fuel to get there with the tractor and then back home, no I ain't driving my truck in that soft corn field and don't care to carry wood several hundred yards to solid ground.
> ...


It is very hard to get to a place where a guy has real freedom. I am working on it but it is tuff to achieve. As for plowing my own driveway I will be doing that to but I have 12 long driveways to do in the neighbourhood. My young adult girls live 5 hours away and I like to visit them frequently so getting the guy next door to plow the driveways frees me up. 

I hope the tree will self destruct or something but at any rate have a good New Years


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

roadless said:


> I just got back from giving a blood sample , I can now have my much needed coffee.
> On my way back, the bells came on just as I was crossing some rather wide railroad tracks....fortunately I had already given a urine sample too!


lol. So did you go back with a stool sample?


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Coffee on the deck with a friend. Yoga class. Doctor appointment to get med prescription renewed.
> 
> Lunch out after this, then back to the house to work on end of the year bookkeeping.
> 
> Haven’t made firm plans for tonight.





LT2108 said:


> Morning everyone, coffee brewing, ready for a 16 hour work day..... lucky me....Nee Years Eve
> 
> wish me luck


16 hours? Better have more than one coffee. You sure are committed.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I have had trouble with my computer for a couple days so trying to catch up. my son just dropped in from work, picked up a bunch of food and whatnot. heès asked to a couple of parties same as I am for tonight but he doesnt drink which ièm glad of. (something is off with my keyboard)
> 
> he is on the way home now and I wont worry because he will stay there until Wednesday morning. work day. I don't intend to go out until then myself. there is a storm expected later tonight. just as people are heading home. no doubt there will be accidents. \Georgia


Stay safe on the rock.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

whiterock said:


> I used to go to sleep listening to dominoes rattling on the table during my parents 42 parties. By the time I was old enough, everyone quit playing 42. Never did learn how.


So what you are saying is the dominoes created good memories, and the great memories have a domino effect. Interesting concept.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy New Years everyone. Wish you all the best for 2019!

Ray
lostcaper.ca


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Finishing up some busy work type homework....8 more pages of writing and I am done. Have a honey ham in the oven, spaghetti squash wrapped and with butter cooking as well, then maybe buttermilk biscuits for dinner tonight. Cuddle up with the hubby and watch a movie till it is decent for us to go to bed...probably 5 min after midnight. 

Horses in their stalls for the day, been raining...day #149 of rain this year!! Tired of the rain...my pasture is now mud, black, red, brown mud...you name it. SO tired of the rain....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am very tired of the rain too Grey Mare, but it sure beats snow!


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Grey Mare said:


> Finishing up some busy work type homework....8 more pages of writing and I am done. Have a honey ham in the oven, spaghetti squash wrapped and with butter cooking as well, then maybe buttermilk biscuits for dinner tonight. Cuddle up with the hubby and watch a movie till it is decent for us to go to bed...probably 5 min after midnight.
> 
> Horses in their stalls for the day, been raining...day #149 of rain this year!! Tired of the rain...my pasture is now mud, black, red, brown mud...you name it. SO tired of the rain....


Here in the East Coast of Canada we had a lot of rain this fall as well. The first week of November turned -10 Celsius = 14 f and the rain changed it's mind to be snow. Winter is a month early this year. We had 3 snow storms in November. 

The temp this morning was -17 c 1.4 f. In the highlands there is 8 feet of snow with 15 foot drifts. 

* Lynx and bob cat sighting. * We live in the base of the Highland. What happens when the snow is that deep in the highland, many of the animals retreat down to the low lands where there is less snow. So far we seen some deer, a lynx and a bob cat. These cat sightings is very unusual for this time of year. The weather is changing for sure. Here is a link to my bob cat sighting. 

https://lostcaper.ca/bob-cat/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I never heard of Dominoes so had to google it. then I looked in a box of games I saved when I was throwing out a bunch of stuff belong to Andrew. I knew it was games because he had it labelled. sure enough there was a leather case with Dominoes.

my father and I use to play Chinese checkers mostly. my son and I always had a game of monopoly going on the kitchen table . sometimes for days. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

are you in Cape Breton lost Caper? ~Georgia


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> are you in Cape Breton lost Caper? ~Georgia


Yep. I spend time in both Cape Breton and NewBrunswick. Originally I am from Cape Breton but I moved to NewBrunswick for a career in information systems. My adult children are there so I go to NewBrunswick frequently. Where do you hang your hat these days?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought you were from the US until you mentioned highlands and then the name caper hit me. I'm in Dartmouth. been off the rock since 90. haven't been back so I guess I'm a nova scotian now~Georgia


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got up early found I was needing Underwear and Socks, so went to Wal Mart beating others, my wife followed. Got my Underwear, Socks, Dog Food and Hops for cleaning Rifles. Stopped and got Coffee.

Come home ate Breakfast, thought they was having Silver Sneakers Work Out at YMCA. Went there found they weren't so did an hour on Stepper 4.4 Miles, 746 calories burnt. Stopped got Shell Corn and Sunflower Seed for Birds and Critters. More Coffee and Beer for tonight.

Come Home filled Bird Feeder and put Corn out for Squirrels, put some Wood in the Box, started Fire later.

Now here I am drinking Brew, watching News getting ready to eat some Popcorn.

big rockpile


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been watching a Canadian TV show called Corner Gas. Y'all are pretty nice and understatedly funny folks up there!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> I've been watching a Canadian TV show called Corner Gas. Y'all are pretty nice and understatedly funny folks up there!


Dang it. It's not on Netflix, only Amazon Prime. I have to set that up...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Before that, I watched a different Canadian show called Being Erica. It was OK. Different. A young woman goes to a therapist who sends her back to relive key moments in her life. And I was thinking Canadians are complicated!! Don't they know that reliving unpleasant moments can only hurt? But Corner Gas really suits me. So, now I think Canadians are pretty laid back, not complicated at all!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just watched a snippet of Corner Gas on YouTube. 
It reminded me of the characters that came in my mom's small town diner and the conversations that would happen there.... Entertaining .


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Corner Gas. Love the show. Those folks really are laid back..until you mention their arch rival the town of Wullerton


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy 2019! It was a rainy 60F degrees here today so except for feeding critters I stayed in and didn't do much in the way of work. Started a new jigsaw puzzle, read a few chapters in the book I'm reading and now spending a while on the computer before bed.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I thought you were from the US until you mentioned highlands and then the name caper hit me. I'm in Dartmouth. been off the rock since 90. haven't been back so I guess I'm a nova scotian now~Georgia


Yep. Any Caper that moved away from Cape Breton is indeed "lost" thus the name LostCaper. 

As for your comment "been off the rock since 90"....There are two meanings that can be construed from this comment. One being you are off your rocker/you are off your rock or you are off the rock meaning you left Newfoundland. lol. I will assume it is the latter.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Clem said:


> I've been watching a Canadian TV show called Corner Gas. Y'all are pretty nice and understatedly funny folks up there!


I enjoyed that show but they stopped making it and I don't believe it is no longer aired. They had a celebration in 2018 marking the end of the showing and celebrating it's success.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Clem said:


> Before that, I watched a different Canadian show called Being Erica. It was OK. Different. A young woman goes to a therapist who sends her back to relive key moments in her life. And I was thinking Canadians are complicated!! Don't they know that reliving unpleasant moments can only hurt? But Corner Gas really suits me. So, now I think Canadians are pretty laid back, not complicated at all!


As always people are complicated to figure out. Here in Canada their are many small towns where the people in general are very very laid back. If you go to our big cities then things get more diverse and there is all walks of life from the most laid back to the most complicated. Generally speaking Canadians are considered to be laid back and sometimes to a fault especially when it comes to politics. We let the government do whatever they want and impose unfair taxes and regulations on us and seldom do we rally and stand up for our rights. Our tax system sometimes favours the rich and we are loosing our middle class. Our prime minister has nice hair thou. lol. Actually I am not for or against our Prime Minister but I just though that hair thing was a little funny to throw in.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Jan 1, 2019

*2019 New Years Day Blizzard.* 2019 is starting with a blizzard on New Years Day. Visibility is expected to be significantly and suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow. 


*I fear that I will find myself in a pickle.* To help supplement my pension I deployed my tractor blowing snow. I feel nervous as I was expecting only 6 inches of snow so I arrange to train a great heavy equipment operator to run my tractor. This will be the first time anybody has driven my tractor. I am fearing the operator will put undo stress on my aging equipment which may end up breaking something and their is no place around here to get it fixed. Money is an issue as well. A serious break down would surely put me in a pickle. The guy I am training is a very good heavy equipment operator so I guess I will take my chances. 


*Why I don’t run my tractor myself?* In the past I would go see my family five hours away. It would snow or the constant blowing in my area would cause drifting. In to many cases I would have to drive back the next day without even spending a single day with my kids or friends. Trust me when I say I am nervous about putting somebody on my tractor, but I decided to hire an operator to do the snow removal if I am not around. Hopefully this hire will free up a bit of time to enjoy a visit with family & friends without the constant nagging and threat of having to return home to blow snow. Hopefully it all works out as planned.


Happy New Years and if you are getting a blizzard like we are, sit back with a drink of choice in and enjoy the storm . Stay warm, safe and be prepared.


https://lostcaper.ca/2019-new-years-day-blizzard/


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

*My New Years resolution came to me in a dream. *In this dream, my life slowed down. Way down. In this dream, I am prepared for the long winter. My chores are done including a wood shed full of dry firewood in which I will feed my old wood cook stove. The smell of baking bread bellows from the oven and the light from the burning log flickers through the glass of the stove's door. In this dream I sit in my cabin upon my hill watching the river empty into the harbour. I watch the water rushing as if it was in a hurry to get to the harbour before the final unfrozen days of winter. I watch the storm in the comforting heat of the wood cook stove. My final years of my life are finally slowed, my stress is non concerning. Only this moment is important. This moment is not fleeting but sustained and repeats itself. And only when I had my fill of this special moment my attention is turned to melancholy and nostalgia. And in these long winter nights I have the time to do justice to my own private thoughts and reflections of my life. What I did wrong, what I did right and my final search for God. And in my dream, the long winter days provides time to plan for the coming spring work so that I can start this lonely bliss and contentment of winter all over again.

May your vision for 2019 be pleasant for you to think about. After all it is only you who it has to satisfy.

https://lostcaper.ca/my-2019-new-year-resolution-came-to-me-in-a-dream/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah let somebody else do it. life is too short. I shovelled for hours. became too wet and heavy. my plough guy Todd came by to see how I was doing and I let him do the heavy stuff. still raining here. supposed to turn cold in a bit. all I hope is that the street plough and sidewalk cleaner don't fill it in later. I got good tires. I should be able to ram through it in the morning if they do. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you have an old wood cook stove LC? or is that just part of the dream? I remember mother turning out some good meals on the old wood stove. when we went to oil she always complained that the food didn't ever taste as good.

dad use to wrap his salt fish and capelin in brown paper and lay on the hot coals for his breakfast. after we got oil. we still had the franklin in the dining room and he would do his fish there. us kids still made our dough gobs on the back of the stove though. such good memories! ~Georgia


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Clem said:


> I've been watching a Canadian TV show called Corner Gas. Y'all are pretty nice and understatedly funny folks up there!


I'm watching the same show.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> do you have an old wood cook stove LC? or is that just part of the dream? I remember mother turning out some good meals on the old wood stove. when we went to oil she always complained that the food didn't ever taste as good.
> 
> dad use to wrap his salt fish and capelin in brown paper and lay on the hot coals for his breakfast. after we got oil. we still had the franklin in the dining room and he would do his fish there. us kids still made our dough gobs on the back of the stove though. such good memories! ~Georgia


I have a couple of stove and one smaller cook stove but it's in bad shape. I broke it with my tractor when salvaging it from a building. When I build my cabin a neighbour said he would sell me his 1904 beautiful old cook stove for very little. The insurance company made him take it out of his house because it wasn't CSA approved but it's perfectly safe especially for a cabin. It does not have a glass door which I want so most likely I will be foolish enough to spend $3500 on a Kitchen Queen. That is what I really want and life is to short. Those Kitchen queens would heat up all of Newfoundland. lol. 

My parents had an old enterprise cook stove for awhile. We loved it but they opted out for oil then an electric range. You are right... some of the best meals I had was made in that old cook stove. Mom said the same thing as your mother... the food was not as good but electric stove was the convenient.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> yeah let somebody else do it. life is too short. I shovelled for hours. became too wet and heavy. my plough guy Todd came by to see how I was doing and I let him do the heavy stuff. still raining here. supposed to turn cold in a bit. all I hope is that the street plough and sidewalk cleaner don't fill it in later. I got good tires. I should be able to ram through it in the morning if they do. ~Georgia


Yes. Life is pretty short. Same goes for you and your shovelling. Let somebody else do it.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

LostCaper said:


> I have a couple of stove and one smaller cook stove but it's in bad shape. I broke it with my tractor when salvaging it from a building. When I build my cabin a neighbour said he would sell me his 1904 beautiful old cook stove for very little. The insurance company made him take it out of his house because it wasn't CSA approved but it's perfectly safe especially for a cabin. It does not have a glass door which I want so most likely I will be foolish enough to spend $3500 on a Kitchen Queen. That is what I really want and life is to short. Those Kitchen queens would heat up all of Newfoundland. lol.
> 
> My parents had an old enterprise cook stove for awhile. We loved it but they opted out for oil then an electric range. You are right... some of the best meals I had was made in that old cook stove. Mom said the same thing as your mother... the food was not as good but electric stove was the convenient.


we have the 480 it heats the house cooks the food and heats the water.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I intend to have another wood stove. I gave my box one to my son when the old place in the country fell apart. I want one with a glass. I don't know if I can put one in this place but several people on this street have wood stoves.( likely they were existing and that makes a difference.) I just got to figure out where.

you can still buy those lovely old ones but they are very expensive. all I got on my land in the country now is a camper but I have several sheds. I was threatening to install one there just to have a wood stove again. ~Georgia


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> we have the 480 it heats the house cooks the food and heats the water.


They are awesome. I know a guy with the 380 I think. Same stove except smaller. If you fill the box with dry maple and turn it down, how long will the wood last? Can you get up in the morning and start the fire with the remaining coals?


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I intend to have another wood stove. I gave my box one to my son when the old place in the country fell apart. I want one with a glass. I don't know if I can put one in this place but several people on this street have wood stoves.( likely they were existing and that makes a difference.) I just got to figure out where.
> 
> you can still buy those lovely old ones but they are very expensive. all I got on my land in the country now is a camper but I have several sheds. I was threatening to install one there just to have a wood stove again. ~Georgia


Yes they are expensive but I think they are worth it. If you keep an eye on kijiji you will eventually find one at a decent price. You can't beat the heat or the ambience. I was wanting to put a wood stove in this house but the wife and mother in law says they don't want to be cleaning up the wood all the time. They are meticulous house keepers. Mother in law is also scared of fire. Done right with the right chimney etc they are safe. 

In some places if you have money and a nice car all the girls are after you. Where I live, if you have a wood stove and a tractor all the girls are after you. lol. As for me I'm taken so getting a wood stove would not benefit me like that. lol.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

LostCaper said:


> They are awesome. I know a guy with the 380 I think. Same stove except smaller. If you fill the box with dry maple and turn it down, how long will the wood last? Can you get up in the morning and start the fire with the remaining coals?


Yes you can.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes your wife is correct LC. it makes an awful mess but I don't profess to be anything halfway resembling a meticulous housekeeper. my husband couldn't have cared less I guess since he stayed with me all those years and that's all that mattered to me. ~Georgia


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

LT2108 said:


> Morning everyone, coffee brewing, ready for a 16 hour work day..... lucky me....Nee Years Eve
> 
> wish me luck


Congrats on the Rose Bowl!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Afternoon here now, but the weather is the same. Alternatively drizzling and raining. 40 degrees. Refilling the aquifer.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Another fine day here in south central ky. Went to the doc this morning, found out I'm still very much alive and can expect to remain so! Yes, that's a good thing.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

4:30 am here on the east coast. No sleep for me tonight. Dr told me to try melatonin to help with my sleep (ever since this stomach/intestine stuff started a month ago I've been averaging 2.5 hours a night). Won't do that again. Dizzy and wide awake.

Got to get cracking here. No rest for the weary. Load up equipment to sell, go pick up horse feed and salt for mom, pull skirting off our house (mobile home) and figure out where the mice are getting in the AC ducts...and do all that while trying to not hurl up my guts.

Ah the joy...

Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

crehberg said:


> 4:30 am here on the east coast. No sleep for me tonight. Dr told me to try melatonin to help with my sleep (ever since this stomach/intestine stuff started a month ago I've been averaging 2.5 hours a night). Won't do that again. Dizzy and wide awake.
> 
> Got to get cracking here. No rest for the weary. Load up equipment to sell, go pick up horse feed and salt for mom, pull skirting off our house (mobile home) and figure out where the mice are getting in the AC ducts...and do all that while trying to not hurl up my guts.
> 
> ...


You are having some ruff days. Hope you get feeling better soon. There is nothing worse than having to get stuff done and not feeling up to it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

nothing but ice around here. I went out shopping yesterday to get my son a pair of work boots. side streets were terrible. parking lots were terrible. too cold for salt to work . later on in the day I salted my walkways. it was like a skating rink. I can't put regular salt on my new driveway but it's not too bad because I got at it early the night it was snowing and next day moved all the slush off before it froze. I can use sand but I usually track that in through the den.

I was talking to my bro. in newfoundland last night he hadn't gotten out for 2 days . was waiting for someone to shovel him out. he doesn't have the ice like we do though. right now it's shaping up to be a bad one for ice like we had 2 winters ago. there was at least a foot of ice on the sidewalk on each side of my driveway. when the sidewalk plough would go by he would dipped down when he came to my driveway and up as he got passed. I had it cut out with a AX. that's how I did my driveway that year. wouldn't dare try that on my new driveway though so I got to keep at it and try to avoid the ice build up in the first place. ~Georgia


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Living in the mountains in the middle of nowhere is beautiful but it has it’s hardships especially when your snow removal equipment breaks down. Frozen hands slipping off the wrench when fixing the tractor hurt but it didn't hurt as much as our Canadian junior team being put out of the Junior Hockey Tournament. 

The highlights of the day was a pair of bald eagles in a tree, some great scenery and hot chilli.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Today i get to go to dentist for followup. Last Friday I went in for what I thought was a damaged crown. When he removed it he said, "Well we can put a new one on, but you don't have enough tooth left to justify the expense. It probably won't last the year". So, tooth pulling time, more precisely root pulling time since there was so little of the tooth left, just one good sidewall. Of course, me being me, it was 2 hours in the chair and rest breaks for both of us before the last root came out. He was surprised by the length of the root in the first place, and then there was the hook on the end of each root. That was something he hadn't seen from the tone of his voice. I had experience with the hooked roots before, which is why I was trying to keep what I had. Anyway, he wants me to come in for a followup check today. Rain all day , to the north and west, possibility of ice and snow this evening. Should be nothing but lots of rain on this side of the metromess.
Son and his wife and daughter still here from Nebraska, I think they plan on going home tomorrow. OK with me if they stay longed. Were going to see his mother today, but last I heard they had canceled that meeting. He hasn't gotten along with her in years. The saw her in early June when here last, first time in about 3 years that happened. DD saw her about 3 wks ago. That was first time in about 3 years that has happened as well.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> nothing but ice around here. I went out shopping yesterday to get my son a pair of work boots. side streets were terrible. parking lots were terrible. too cold for salt to work . later on in the day I salted my walkways. it was like a skating rink. I can't put regular salt on my new driveway but it's not too bad because I got at it early the night it was snowing and next day moved all the slush off before it froze. I can use sand but I usually track that in through the den.
> 
> I was talking to my bro. in newfoundland last night he hadn't gotten out for 2 days . was waiting for someone to shovel him out. he doesn't have the ice like we do though. right now it's shaping up to be a bad one for ice like we had 2 winters ago. there was at least a foot of ice on the sidewalk on each side of my driveway. when the sidewalk plough would go by he would dipped down when he came to my driveway and up as he got passed. I had it cut out with a AX. that's how I did my driveway that year. wouldn't dare try that on my new driveway though so I got to keep at it and try to avoid the ice build up in the first place. ~Georgia


I remember that bad year for ice in your area. Give me the snow any day. A pair of those ice grips for your shoes may be a good investment.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

whiterock said:


> Today i get to go to dentist for followup. Last Friday I went in for what I thought was a damaged crown. When he removed it he said, "Well we can put a new one on, but you don't have enough tooth left to justify the expense. It probably won't last the year". So, tooth pulling time, more precisely root pulling time since there was so little of the tooth left, just one good sidewall. Of course, me being me, it was 2 hours in the chair and rest breaks for both of us before the last root came out. He was surprised by the length of the root in the first place, and then there was the hook on the end of each root. That was something he hadn't seen from the tone of his voice. I had experience with the hooked roots before, which is why I was trying to keep what I had. Anyway, he wants me to come in for a followup check today. Rain all day , to the north and west, possibility of ice and snow this evening. Should be nothing but lots of rain on this side of the metromess.
> Son and his wife and daughter still here from Nebraska, I think they plan on going home tomorrow. OK with me if they stay longed. Were going to see his mother today, but last I heard they had canceled that meeting. He hasn't gotten along with her in years. The saw her in early June when here last, first time in about 3 years that happened. DD saw her about 3 wks ago. That was first time in about 3 years that has happened as well.


Hope the tooth ferry leaves you some money after all that trouble.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

well some money was left somewhere, guess the fairy used my bank account for payment though


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

whiterock said:


> well some money was left somewhere, guess the fairy used my bank account for payment though


Tooth ferry is not the guy he use to be.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Forecasted today is a mix of flurries, sun and rain. I much sooner if it just stayed cold but I will schedule my work around the weather. This afternoon the forecast is sun and a bit above freezing so I will take advantage of the warmer weather to do some tractor maintenance and perhaps install a L.E.D. work lamps.

Thanks Ray
lostcaper.ca


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Good Morning 28 outdoors & a comfy 65 inside. Coffee's on and the wood stove has been fed. Misses is cooking up some breakfast. Today: errands, snow relocation, firewood.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It's bill paying day here, wish cleaning out the house was as easy as cleaning out my bank account! Think I'll put on a pot of chilli today, might help pull the chill off.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's bill paying day here, wish cleaning out the house was as easy as cleaning out my bank account! Think I'll put on a pot of chilli today, might help pull the chill off.


I had deer chilli the other day and our bank account is the same and the house cleaning is the same so I thought for a second that your post was my wife posting something.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning everyone.......Happy Saturday, or in my case......Monday


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Good afternoon! Beautiful day here bright and warm (in the high 60's). Spending sometime working on things outside. Need to do some work inside, it's gonna have to wait.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

LT2108 said:


> Good morning everyone.......Happy Saturday, or in my case......Monday


 I assume your work week starts on Saturday. Because you work on Saturday I assume you mostly work alone. Because you work alone I suspect you like to be able to say hello to people. So here is my hello back. Enjoy your day.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Here in East Coast Canada it's -3 c (26.5 f.) and some light snow is falling. The coating of snow over the icy will make for some slippery driveway conditions. I have a few snow removal customers that help make ends meet. Before yesterday's rain the driveways were in spade condition with an inch of crusty packed snow. It was a matter of dropping the blower and go but that has all changed. There is ice in some areas and the gravel and rocks is exposed in others. Sending gravel through the blower and hitting bigger frozen rocks gets expensive. As for getting the driveways back in spade condition, I guess it's back to the drawing board. 

https://lostcaper.ca/blog/


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

It is always a great pleasure to read the writings of the exceedingly great people who wish everyone well in my favourite online forums namely www.tractorbynet.com, www.homesteadingtoday.com and www.canoetripping.net. 

To open up and share their life experiences, write of the things they did right and the mistakes they made is a testimony of their maturity. These words they share reminds me that most of the population is good. Unfortunately, at least part of the 1 percent of the population that hold 99 percent of the money and power, creates the most problems. This statement is just in general and not pointed towards anyone in particular. The point here is these mentioned forums are a great place to visit where people share their stories, knowledge and perhaps look for like minded people with the same achievements and struggles. 

I would not want anyone to underestimate the power that the people of these forums hold. The power resides in both know how and mental support. Together, the people in these forums created a powerful resource

Blessing to all these good people.

Thanks 
Ray 
lostcaper.ca 

I recently post this article in my blog

https://lostcaper.ca/good-morning/


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

no really said:


> Good afternoon! Beautiful day here bright and warm (in the high 60's). Spending sometime working on things outside. Need to do some work inside, it's gonna have to wait.


man hi 60 sounds good. we had weather down to 1 degree F. Not to bad for the last few days. Will be going up to 1 f tomorrow.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LostCaper said:


> man hi 60 sounds good. we had weather down to 1 degree F. Not to bad for the last few days. Will be going up to 1 f tomorrow.


Well it's supposed to cool off tomorrow, mid 40's, so I'll get a lot of work done inside.  Fix myself some coffee and knock out those reports.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

afternoon everyone, have a pretty bad storm rolling through NE, Ohio as speak.....dropped 20 degrees in like a hour


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LT2108 said:


> afternoon everyone, have a pretty bad storm rolling through NE, Ohio as speak.....dropped 20 degrees in like a hour


Wow, hope it doesn't get to bad! That kind of temp drop is concerning for sure.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

*Today’s blizzard & a hack for unclogging a snow blower.*

The harbour in front of our homestead is ice free at the moment but I won’t be out canoeing today. An afternoon blizzard with 20cm (8 inches) of white gold falling before changing to rain is forecasted. The roads will not be safe so I will deploy my tractor on snow removal duty early tomorrow morning. I will do the first three hours before heading to my part time office job. I will hand over the tractor to Mike who will finish up the snow removal duties. 


*My hack for unclogging the snow blower chute. *

The wet snow is hard to push and can clog the snow blower chute. My hack for unclogging the snow blower is use a short handle wood stove shovel (ash shovel) to remove the snow from the chute. It is important that the handle be short (12 inches or so). The longer handle ones don’t go into the blower chute as easy and don’t fit behind the seat of the tractor. 

I also use this shovel at the end of the snow blowing day to clean the snow from the agar. If I don’t clean out the blower at the end of the day it will freeze then becomes a real pain.

I will be sure to have this little shovel tucked behind the seat of the tractor before the storm hits.


https://lostcaper.ca/todays-blizzard-a-hack-for-unclogging-a-snow-blower/


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

LT2108 said:


> afternoon everyone, have a pretty bad storm rolling through NE, Ohio as speak.....dropped 20 degrees in like a hour


Yes, I saw a video on Facebook of a Tornado going thru Ohio, pretty bad, lots of cars were damaged, didn't see anything about any people being hurt, Thankfully!!! 
Hope you survived and all is well.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

As Hubby used to say on Payday at the mines, " the Eagle Sh*ts" today. Social Security day is here. Much appreciated but not really an necessity to live our lives but do enjoy the "extras" it provides. So that being said, I guess I will be going to the grocery store for a few needed items. I hate shopping, any kind of shopping.
So then we have a couple of guns lined up, if the dealer has them still for sale. We need to go and look at them, to see if we are buying both or just one. Isn't exactly what we wanted but, hey it is a gun, can't go wrong with a gun, can you? lol
They are Circuit Judges, can't even remember the caliber anymore, they have been ordered that long, but I am sure my memory will return when we see them. lol
Then to look at a small bass boat that the same dealer has and is supposedly ready to finally sale too. 
Just big enough for the two of us, and the dog of course. Hubby wants to see how she will react to being in a boat on the water. What we won't do for amusement? 
That is my daily plan for at least until some of that ice/rain/snow/sleet/hail hits here in NCWV. When it finally gets here, I will be HOME. No sense in risking a life or a limb to just go somewhere I don't need to go, to keep from being bored, is there?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks fer the reminder! Uncle drops my alcohol, tobacco, firearms allotment in the bank today too! Bless his lil pea pickin heart!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I seldom pay attention to when mine gets here. $27 ain't worth the effort.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

whiterock said:


> I seldom pay attention to when mine gets here. $27 ain't worth the effort.


That is sad.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I used to get that "Wednesday check" Because of the way they figured it up with birthdays, they rigged it so that more people got their check on the 4th Wednesday, and I was one of them!! One day I got a letter that they were going back to the 3rd of the month I got a check on the 4th Wednesday, which that particular month was the 25th, and another one a few days later, on the 3rd of the month. Because I knew what was happening, I was prepared, and I've felt a month ahead ever since, but the reality is that I was 19-25 days behind before that.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

After medicare that is what is left in the "check". I am supposedly due more than that, but that is all they let me have.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good morning! 

It’s a beautiful central Texas day. 

Dermatology appointment today. A couple of odd skin places on my face.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Howdy All!
I am waiting for the Gas Co to come and install the propane tank I bought from them to power my generator. I do not enjoy waiting on contractors who say they are going to do something and then not do it. I have other errands to run but must wait for them to show up.
OH WELL, life continues!
I hope the plumber that is scheduled to be here tomorrow does not disappoint me as well.
It is cool and the wind is blowing down here in Georgia. We are expecting a small amount of snow this week end. I hope ya'll stay Warm, Dry, and Happy. Dsmythe


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The dermatologist is nice. I thought I had three places on my face to check. She checked ALL my skin, starting with my feet and working up.

Then she froze about a dozen places on my face. I am going to look like I have leprosy for a while.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> LT2108 said: ↑
> afternoon everyone, have a pretty bad storm rolling through NE, Ohio as speak.....*dropped 20 degrees in like a hour*





no really said:


> *That kind of temp drop* is concerning for sure.


We call that "typical NC weather".
It can be 80* at one end of the state and snowing at the other.

Last week our highs were in the 70's and lows in the 60's.

Nine days ago it was 77* for a high with a low of 66*

This is the current 7 day forecast:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She checked ALL my skin, starting with my feet and working up.


Some offer that service for free.
(When they aren't busy licking doorbells)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The difference is that she is a trained professional. 

Wait.

Pondering that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The best things in life are free....


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning all! hope everyone has a great Thursday


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

got my weekly dentist visit today


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got a New Scope on my Crossbow and got it set up, so I'm ready for next Deer Season.

Been cutting Firewood.

big rockpile


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Weee, I get to go back to dentist again next week. Good news is I'm healing nicely, he says.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My trip to the dermatologist yesterday involved touching door handles and elevator buttons. I never even thought about hand sanitizer.

Today, I have a cold. Sore throat, nasal drip, feel like horse hockey.

Had thyroid nodule ultrasound today. Used hand sanitizer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, Horse hockey times two. Just got a text from the radiologist. They are recommending a Fine Needle Aspiration of my thyroid due to Intermediate Suspicion. Reading down the page, that means 10 - 20% odd of malignancy. I will have the FNA, but I refuse to worry about it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 10 - 20% odd of malignancy


You mean 80-90% odds of NON-malignancy.
Wash your hands next time!!
(and don't pick your nose)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think what I do is rub my eyes due to allergies.

And yes, the odds of health are HUGE.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Lots of Mt. Cedar pollen in the air now down in your area, blowing all the way up here.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

For those of you with the sniffles I swear by Cold FX. It's a homeopathic immune booster. Take it as you just feel the cold coming on. It really helps fight off a cold. Of course wash your hands and face as well. For those of you who mentioned that you are going through more serious health good luck and stay positive.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Need it. Now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Been on a tractor this morning clearing a road. Thawing out pork chops for dinner tonight. Going back out to try and figure out how and why our chickens keep renacting their version of "The Great Escape".


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well no snow here, just rain.

Got a New iPhone figuring it out.

big rockpile


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Gun show today. Friend sells knives and I sometimes show up to help him. Tomorrow, Cowboy Church and back to gun show.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

- 15 c . Storm is on it's way but for here it is going to warm and be mostly a rain and wind event. In other parts of Atlantic Canada there is going to be 85 cm of snow which is near 3 feet. 

On jan 12 I took photos of deer crossing the ice 2 km away. I knew they were headed to our homestead. Jan 18 they landed in our field to yard for the winter. Hopefully more is on their way. We usually have 10 to 15 deer. Next summer I am hoping to make a food plot and a guy up the road is shooting coyotes. Hopefully we will increase the herd. Here is a documentary of the deer in my area.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mostly going to be wind and rain here too. ours started around 6am. hasn't turned over to rain yet. I see the guys are out scraping the ice off the streets. going to be treacherous tomorrow when the temp. plummet in the morning after the rain. parts of NB will get most of the snow. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Another great day beginning here. I've downed my first cup of coffe, swallered three eggs and will soon be ready for my morning nap!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm going to go meet the preacher, his wife, and my daughter in town for breakfast. Then I may come home and take my morning nap


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

whiterock said:


> I'm going to go meet the preacher, his wife, and my daughter in town for breakfast. Then I may come home and take my morning nap


You will need a nap after that meeting. lol


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Another great day beginning here. I've downed my first cup of coffe, swallered three eggs and will soon be ready for my morning nap!


Been up since 2:30. Surf the net and already had my nap. Ahh retired life.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> mostly going to be wind and rain here too. ours started around 6am. hasn't turned over to rain yet. I see the guys are out scraping the ice off the streets. going to be treacherous tomorrow when the temp. plummet in the morning after the rain. parts of NB will get most of the snow. ~Georgia


Yes it will be treacherous and it's very hard on the animals. That is the worse thing for deer... getting wet then a quick freeze.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

We are in the middle of a three day wind and snow storm. Apparently Cheticamp, which is just on the other side of the mountain from us, had 180 km/hour = 111 mph winds. We had about 90 km. Usually I have a beautiful view out the windows of my man cave. It overlooks over the farm and the harbour but today I can't even see the farm. 

Thanks
Ray
Lostcaper.ca


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hubby being released this morning from the hospital. He had the salivary gland under his left ear removed. 

No nerve damage.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hubby being released this morning from the hospital. He had the salivary gland under his left ear removed.
> 
> No nerve damage.


Send him my get well soon


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Yesterday, the weather was -8 and not to windy so I went with my ATV into the woodlot and cut some firewood. The part of the road I blew out with the tractor a week ago was still in good shape. The trail was frozen with 6 inches of fresh snow on top so it was pretty good going. There is something nice about driving through the woods on a frozen snow trail. 


Once in past where I blew out the road, things got tricky. I sunk to my axle but managed to drive out. I took another trail I made which was crusted over and packed down from previous trips in last week. I was able to get to the wood I was wanting to cut. I fell about 1.5 of wood and blocked up about 30 percent of a cord. 


Breaking through the crust with a heavy power saw is exhausting. After about 4 hours I decide that was enough fun for one day so I decided to drive the ATV out on the ice and maybe catch some smelt. I wasn’t out on the ice 5 minutes when I met up with ski-doos. A mother, father and their three boys each sporting their own machine were heading to their Grampie’s for pizza. I knew them well so we stop and chatted. It was late evening so I decided to abort ice fishing and head for home. I wasn’t sure if I could get the ATV up the steep embankment and didn’t want to me messing with that in the dark. As it turned out, I got home no problem. I knew I made the right decision to go home when the smell of the perfectly cooked roast beef greeted me at the door. 


Today I used my new Granburg file guide system to sharpen the power saws. It worked really good. This afternoon we got about 1 foot of snow. Early tomorrow morning I will be blowing out my customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

my week started out poorly,
I have to thaw out the transmission on my tractor because it has collected some water in it. a problem I will rectify next summer.
when I had the tranny just about thawed, the starter quit .. Of course I thought I jammed the bendix gear against the flywheel.
loosened up the three mounting bolts and found out that wasn't the problem. 
took the starter all the way off. battery was showing 100% charge. still no life in the starter.
took the starter to O'Reily's. they can't test a tractor starter. the two clerks had no idea of what a bench test was. so I thanked them and left the store..

had the battery tested at FF. it tested very good.
so I am down to thinking it is just corroded contacts somewhere along the electric circuit. will find out tomorrow after I polish everything up.
resisting buying a new starter. cheapest one I can find is $260.oo.. had one quote of $425.oo..
thanks for listening, 
otherwise everything here is fine with the world.
........jiminwisc.......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> my week started out poorly,
> I have to thaw out the transmission on my tractor because it has collected some water in it. a problem I will rectify next summer.
> when I had the tranny just about thawed, the starter quit .. Of course I thought I jammed the bendix gear against the flywheel.
> loosened up the three mounting bolts and found out that wasn't the problem.
> ...


We have a starter generator repair shop in our area. Took my deade tractor starter to them when it failed a couple years ago. The put new bushings in and a new solenoid. Cost me twenty bucks and works great. As to water in the tranny. I learned the hard way mucon that. Had to replace a hydrolic pump that froze and busted a couple winters back! Condensation had built up over time. Now I drain and replace tranny oil every couple years. Much cheaper than busted housings!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

yep, draining the tranny and changing the oil is high on my todo list. Wife said come hell or high water we will clean out a spot in the garage for the tractor.
most of the water gets in through a breather cap which is strategically placed on a flat surface. 
(good engineering)
today I am planning on bench testing the starter by myself. I had the battery tested yesterday. it is good..


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hubby being released this morning from the hospital. He had the salivary gland under his left ear removed.
> 
> No nerve damage.


how is hubby feeling?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

update on Ollie.
I charged the battery up to 100%
bench tested the starter. it worked.
DD came out and helped me put the starter on Ollie
she did most of the work. I taught her well..
tomorrow the tranny should be thawed out and I hope to drive Ollie out of the snow drift he is in.
started the day off with stuffed crepes with raspberry sauce and whipped cream..
....jiminwisc.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My yesterday started off with a hail storm and incredible rain. I had to drive to our other farm 120mi away. Waited it out... gave way to sunshine and 79F. YAAAAY. DH and I ran our errands. Ordered feed to be delivered. Picked up a new implement for one of our tractors. Bought a new Delta contractors Table saw. we made our way back to the farm... Helped dh unload the saw... I headed of to my pantry building. I spent a good deal of time loading the can rotator, then more time placing my home canned items on the shelves... helped DH assemble the saw. This does not sound like much.... but it took the entire day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today.. the time changes..... Much cooler weather. I will finish up a few more thons here and head back to our other farm... take care of thing there and get ready for my paying job.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> My yesterday started off with a hail storm and incredible rain. I had to drive to our other farm 120mi away. Waited it out... gave way to sunshine and 79F. YAAAAY. DH and I ran our errands. Ordered feed to be delivered. Picked up a new implement for one of our tractors. Bought a new Delta contractors Table saw. we made our way back to the farm... Helped dh unload the saw... I headed of to my pantry building. I spent a good deal of time loading the can rotator, then more time placing my home canned items on the shelves... helped DH assemble the saw. This does not sound like much.... but it took the entire day.


are you planning to do some fine finish work with the new saw ?
if so, go to you tube and look up how to fine tune the miter guide slot with the blade.
you will never regret doing this.
I just bought a very old craftsman 6" jointer.
the guy said it never worked good for him.
I spent about an hour setting it up properly and it is better than new.. It is all cast iron, not the cheap stamped steel like many models today.

Now , update on the tractor. I got everything thawed out. tried driving it out of the snow drift it is in.. no luck.. ice under the snow.. hooked onto it with the 4WD pickup truck. no luck there either.
Ice under the snow.. today I am going to try a come along .. I can't get at my chain hoist. almost 3 feet of snow in front of all the outbuilding doors.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMGoodness. I hope things turn around for you soon..... Come-a-Longs.... one of the greatest inventions ever!!! We used them all the time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

And, thanks for the tip on the saw!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today was going, pretty much as usual.... Until a 17 yr old plowed in to the back of my car, while I was stopped at a traffic light, on my way home. I just came in from feeding the animals, my neck and back are in knots. I am having trouble lifting my right arm. A hot shower is in my near future...… and probably a few Dr. visits.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I would get to a Dr as soon as possible. the longer you wait the more difficult it will be to convince the insurance company it is accident related..

about the tractor. I hooked up a come along to the front of the pick up truck.. the tractor did not budge, but the pick up slid about a foot sideways..
just then Bob showed up with his plow truck.
hooked a chain to the bucket on the tractor and to his bumper hitch.. about 5 good hard jerks and we are free.. have been busy pushing snow banks back in case he has to plow some more.
No snow forecast for in the near future. Rain and warm..
......jiminwisc.......


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Today was going, pretty much as usual.... Until a 17 yr old plowed in to the back of my car, while I was stopped at a traffic light, on my way home. I just came in from feeding the animals, my neck and back are in knots. I am having trouble lifting my right arm. A hot shower is in my near future...… and probably a few Dr. visits.


Hope your neck and back are feeling better.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks LostCaper. I am still pretty sore. I went to the Dr. last Wed. and I have another appt. tomorrow. I need to get better quick...60 Fruit trees arrived at our other farm...they are calling my name. I hate Murphy derails my plans! Spring is 3 days away....surely, this weather will get it's act together!!!!

jiminwisc…. How's the snow plowing going???

Today is going to be spent going thru tax records. Tiding up the barn and other farm chores. Sounds like fun....huh?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Picking chickens out this morning for their new freezer condo and clipping wings on a few fence hoppers.
Finish installing new railing and spindles to the deck off our dining room.
Since the ground is now dry enough to support a human being I'll be out front picking up tree limbs and brush.
Going to flip a coin on who is cooking tonight but if I want pork chops, mashed potatoes and broccoli I better just go ahead and get everything ready myself...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Appt, Therapy, Autobody Shop. $400 Central Heat repair.. ...heavy sigh! My body is really feeling the wrath of that rear end collision. another heavy sigh! Changed 6 light bulbs. which was a lot harder, than it sounds.... trouble lifting arm and stiff neck.

Weather was great 75F, cooling down quickly now. Honey Bees were very busy today. I always love to watch in the bees, when things start blooming. Animals all fed and rounded up, for the night. light dinner for me... actually more of a snack..... and I am going to hit the hay.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hurt my back picking and loading fresh oranges and a few other items over the weekend. So, today, I simply lounged on a large pillow filled chair, luxuriating on the heat of a hot pad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

the snow plowing went very well. 
however it started to rain steady and long. all the snow slid off of all the roofs. that is a good thing.
the bad thing is that the snow melted so fast with the rain and the ground is still frozen the water can't soak in . so it did the next best thing. it filled up both window wells on the west end of the house and leaked in during the night. we had four inches of water throughout the whole basement.
I bought a transfer water pump. it burned out in just a couple of hours. took it back. but there are no pumps left anywhere in this town. 
sucked up water with the carpet cleaner and a mop and squeeze bucket. couldn't use the floor drain because the septic system was still iced up..
but now we are on top of it all and can relax . supposed to be warming up and staying dry for about a week.. still have about 16 inches of snow to melt..
the 40 to 55 degree weather should take care of that.
Next summer there will be two basement windows filled with concrete for sure.
........jiminwisc...


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

A 


Texasdirtdigger said:


> Thanks LostCaper. I am still pretty sore. I went to the Dr. last Wed. and I have another appt. tomorrow. I need to get better quick...60 Fruit trees arrived at our other farm...they are calling my name. I hate Murphy derails my plans! Spring is 3 days away....surely, this weather will get it's act together!!!!
> 
> jiminwisc…. How's the snow plowing going???
> 
> Today is going to be spent going thru tax records. Tiding up the barn and other farm chores. Sounds like fun....huh?


A bad back is terrible. I watched my wife suffer day in and day out 30 years now. On our third week of marriage I came home to find her in bed which is basically where she stayed for about 2 years. She was an RN and hurt her back nursing. Here is hoping that you make a full recovery.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My. Dr. says I have a "hot" disc in my low back and I still cannot fully move my neck and shoulder.
I am taking therapy 3 times a week, for at least the next 8-10 weeks.

Alice, I really wanted to use a heating pad.... He said NO!!! Ice only. 
All I know, is that it is crazy painful and has killed my spring goals. GRRRRRRRRR

We have all those fruit trees to get planted and mulched in.... more coming next week. 

I was able to get some meats in the smoker. I was happy to accomplish that.

My SUV is still in the Body shop... And, I could really use it right now.

Dh and I went to run all our usual errands, Sat. Feed Store, Grocery, hardware, etc. A visit to Lowes and we came back with a new 12inch Miter Saw, Joiner and about $300 in saw blades!!  

OOOH! We just received a severe weather alert... Baseball size hail....YIKES!!
Checking the Radar....it looks to be tracking slightly North of here. Fingers crossed. I do hear some wicked thunder.
I AM GOING TO PEEK OUT..... Yep, there is a bad storm... looks like we are in the outflow edge..... I hope.

Next weekend we are going to take a load of Cedar to be milled. We had tons of really large Cedar trees get uprooted in the Tornado, that hit our farm, a couple of years ago. We have finally got them drug out and stacked ready to go to the mill.

Jiminwisc... Sorry to hear about your water woes.... Yuk, that had to be a colossal mess. I had a pipe freeze and burst, upstairs … that was a monumental clean up... But, at least, mine was clean water.

One good thing that happened.. While at the grocery, I spied a clearance rack with Gallon Cans..... I bought 6 Vegalls, and 6 Sweet potatoes for $1.50 each. That was all that was available... or, I would have grabbed more.

Well, it is now pouring rain. Glad I got all the animals buttoned up and fed. Hearing small hail...now....I hope this weather pulls out soon....

Off to bed.... Goodnight!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

still have the water woes.. but it is drying up pretty well.
lucky for us it was just melting snow and rain so it was not muddy at all..
Yesterday we went and bought the largest dehumidifier that FF had. It works ten times better than our old one.
it fills up and shuts off in not too many hours.
I think it holds about a gallon. will have to measure it one of these days.
Today, I took the tractor to knock some snow banks down and away from the house . that was a no-go.
the snow is in reality, ice. then Annie noticed that my right rear tire was low on air. still can't get to the tool shed so no compressor. shut the tractor off and went back into the house.
hope your back trouble gets better soon. I can relate to your pain. have Art the rider living in both hips.. 
thinking of replacing them, but hate to be laid up because of it..
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Work, Dr. then stopped by the grocery store.... and am I glad I did. Major score on some really, really good things for really good prices. 20lbs of thick sliced bacon $9.50... for all of it!! 50lbs chicken breasts 15.00... Noodles, pasta .25c a bag or box. I took all they had.... Bacon , chicken and all. I will probably can the Bacon and Chicken this weekend.... especially, if it rains. Since I can't plant fruit trees!! If I had that Freeze Dryer, I put in layaway... I'd give it a work out. But, I don't have it, until we take care of taxes. Anyway, that put a cherry on my day!!

I am still super limited bending at my waist... Which is causing me to use my knees to stoop.... now they are sore. I thought I was going to be in therapy 8-10 weeks..... it is going to be 12 weeks at least. Shoulder and neck are still a issue. it's going really slow.... You know what they say.... getting old is NOT for wooses!!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting my tractor out and do some mowing around the farm. Pastures are looking shaggy. Then it rains so I take another nap instead. Spring is bound to get here someday!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dh called me to let me know additional 40 the fruit trees we were expecting, will be arriving tomorrow.... OMGoodness!!
That means 100 are here at one time. I am in hopes, that I can run the tractor and auger, without too much back discomfort. I also have all that food I bought yesterday to process. And, the trailer load of Cedar Wood to take to the Mill. Looks like this Farm gal is going to be crazy busy. None of these will be a small task

He has been mowing between rain, as well. This has been such a strange weather cycle.

jiminwisc - How goes it with the water troubles? I have great sympathy, for anyone, that has to deal with that kind of wetness. {{{{{shiver}}}} Yuk... it is horrendous to clean up... then you have to get it dry, so black mold does not come visit. Best wishes!!


----------

